# Are cuff links only acceptable with suits? Also, what's your thoughts on cuff links?



## eclipse75 (Dec 25, 2009)

Are cuff links only acceptable with suits? Also, what's your thoughts on cuff links?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes.

Keep them simple or pertinent to your personality/event. I personally don't wear them regularly outside of black tie, but have a beautiful pair of Russian calf ones (thanks Chris!!) that are waiting for some shirts to go on.


----------



## Fashion Photographer (Mar 21, 2011)

Depends I would say. But most of the time, yes.

Cufflinks are the little something that make a man stand out and say a lot about his personality I think.

While it is most appropriate worn with a suit I have at times worn cufflinks with no suit or tie but chinos and loafers and no socks at work. The problem when worn in a casual setting is that cufflinks can get in the way if you are sitting at a table or have your hands on a table in any way.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Fashion Photographer said:


> The problem when worn in a casual setting is that cufflinks can get in the way if you are sitting at a table or have your hands on a table in any way.


I have also found this to be the case. I own two pairs of cufflinks, and I haven't seen one of those pairs in years. The other pair is made from the case heads of nickel .44 Remington Magnum pistol cartridges. I wear them a few times a year just for the heck of it. I don't own any suits, and I'm guessing wearing bullet cufflinks wouldn't be something most folks would wear for a formal occasion anyway.  I'm not known for my formality, but am well acquainted with the .44 Magnum.

andy b.


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I am in the minority on this...

I wear cuff links several times a week in my business casual work environment (sports coat, sans tie)

I like the way it looks!


----------



## Sarge6 (Mar 29, 2009)

psycho1964 said:


> I think I am in the minority on this...
> 
> I wear cuff links several times a week in my business casual work environment (sports coat, sans tie)
> 
> I like the way it looks!


Then I'm a minority of one, because I've got some Polo daily casual shirts (_i.e._, go with jeans) with French cuffs, and I'll use a cheap pair of Kenneth Cole links without thinking about it.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I will wear double cuffs with sports coats, without ties. I don't think suits and ties are necessary.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for asking this question, and everyone with their responses. I too was just thinking about this as I just picked up another cuff link shirt thrifting, and haven't worn one the one I have for a long while (church ends up being white shirts all the time with the opportunity to wear a suit- I know boring). So looking to open up the options at work...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

FC only with suit. Not for junior personnel. Almost never for interview. Silk knots always appropriate.


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

I always wear more casual silk knots when not wearing a suit.


----------



## Brize (Jun 21, 2010)

Orsini said:


> FC only with suit. Not for junior personnel. Almost never for interview. Silk knots always appropriate.


Agreed for the most part, although the advice that French cuffs should not be worn by junior personnel is more pertinent to the States.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

If I wear a French cuff shirt with suit sans tie, than I wear them with silk knots. 

It never occured to me that an individual in a junior position shoudn't wear cuff links; perhaps, as Brize notes, that is more of USA sentiment.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

I see no reason why cufflinks should not be worn with sports jackets and blazers as well as suits, so long as a tie is worn.
I've said it before, and I say it again - to me the tieless but jacketed look is horrid; it not only angers me but actually horrifies and distresses me that so many on this forum affect it.


----------



## Brize (Jun 21, 2010)

Jake Genezen said:


> It never occured to me that an individual in a junior position shoudn't wear cuff links; perhaps, as Brize notes, that is more of USA sentiment.


Yep, I think it can be seen as an affectation in the US, whereas it's fairly standard for even poorly dressed men in the UK to wear shirts with double cuffs.


----------



## Brize (Jun 21, 2010)

williamson said:


> I've said it before, and I say it again - to me the tieless but jacketed look is horrid; it not only angers me but actually horrifies and distresses me that so many on this forum affect it.


I've no truck with a sports jacket or blazer worn without a tie, but a suit worn without a tie is a terrible look. I imagine that proponents of this look think that they look approachable and relaxed, but they just looked half-dressed to me, like schoolboys who can't wait to rip off their ties.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Brize said:


> the advice that French cuffs should not be worn by junior personnel is more pertinent to the States.


Although French cuffs aren't as popular in the U.S. as they are in other places, I don't think that most Americans are aware of this thing about not being appropriate for junior personnel. This appears to be nothing more than a position being taken by a small group of clothing hobbyists.

In the past I've seen French cuffs on bank tellers, car salesmen, real estate agents, a clerk at Macy's, and so on and so on; however, clearly since few and fewer men are wearing coats and ties these days it stands to reason that you would see more senior executives wearing French cuffs simply because you see more of them wearing coats and ties.

Of course geography could be a factor. For example, in my neck of the woods I suspect that a spread collar that is much more than a medium spread would raise more eyebrows than a French cuff shirt, not that either one is seen in abundance.

Cruiser


----------



## Brize (Jun 21, 2010)

Good insight - thanks Cruiser.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

williamson said:


> to me the tieless but jacketed look is horrid; it not only angers me but actually horrifies and distresses me that so many on this forum affect it.


As I recently said in another thread, if hyperbole could be converted to gasoline, Andy could get rich and the world could rid itself of dependency on Middle Eastern oil.

Of course what I just said is also an example of hyperbole so I'm doing my part. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Brize said:


> Yep, I think it can be seen as an affectation in the US, whereas it's fairly standard for even poorly dressed men in the UK to wear shirts with double cuffs.


That, then, perhaps explains my bad habit of wearing, if not cufflinks, then silk knots with suit sans tie. My excuse for this is that I have a couple of nice coloured/patterned shirts (which were gifts) which so happens to be French cuffs. As I (currently) wear a suit without a tie (it grieves me, but a tie would just be too formal in my environment) the shirts mentioned add a bit of interest/colour to my plainer suits. On the whole, though, I make sure the majority of my shirts are buttoned cuffs.


----------



## Brize (Jun 21, 2010)

Jake Genezen said:


> As I (currently) wear a suit without a tie (it grieves me, but a tie would just be too formal in my environment).


Just out of interest, I'm curious as to what sort of environment would require a suit but not be formal enough for a tie.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Brize said:


> Just out of interest, I'm curious as to what sort of environment would require a suit but not be formal enough for a tie.





Jake Genezen said:


> That, then, perhaps explains my bad habit of wearing, if not cufflinks, then silk knots with suit sans tie. My excuse for this is that I have a couple of nice coloured/patterned shirts (which were gifts) which so happens to be French cuffs. As I (currently) wear a suit without a tie (it grieves me, but a tie would just be too formal in my environment) the shirts mentioned add a bit of interest/colour to my plainer suits. On the whole, though, I make sure the majority of my shirts are buttoned cuffs.


I'll occasionally take a 'casual friday' and wear a suit with a loud or busy shirt, sans tie.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Brize said:


> I'm curious as to what sort of environment would require a suit but not be formal enough for a tie.


Just about any social or other casual situation where you want to look nice but not necessarily appear as stuffy as a neck tie would make you appear. Not every suit lends itself to casual wear.

Surprisingly it is usually the more casual business suit that is less likely to cross over to casual wear successfully, while the more formal business suits such as navy and charcoal in solid or narrow pinstripes can be perfect; provided of course that they are trim fitting and the right shirt and shoes are worn.

For example, a glen plaid suit with pleated pants probably needs a neck tie, whereas a trim fitting navy solid suit worn with a crisp white shirt or a gray pinstripe with striped shirt and shoes that aren't business like captoes will do fine as dressy casual wear at a nice party or evening out; or perhaps if you are a private consultant to law enforcement. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Brize said:


> Just out of interest, I'm curious as to what sort of environment would require a suit but not be formal enough for a tie.


Academia - though even my suits are perhaps too formal. I perhaps should wear more sport coats, but I'm investing in suits because my next working environment will call for me to dress in suit and tie.

_EDIT_: Just saw your post, Cruiser, and agree very much with your observations.


----------



## Brize (Jun 21, 2010)

Cruiser: Doesn't a suit without a tie in a casual setting make it look like you've just knocked off work? I don't know who the chap in the picture is, but that looks scruffy to me. If there's one thing worse than wearing a suit without a tie, it's adding a waistcoat to the ensemble!

Jake: That makes sense given your situation.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Brize said:


> Doesn't a suit without a tie in a casual setting make it look like you've just knocked off work? .


Apologies for responding to a question not intended for me, but I do also agree with your observation. For me, the shirt collar can help combat 'I've just wipped off my tie' look: I starch the front of the shirt and the collar, and wear a shirt with a slighter higher collar band, so the collar is erect all day.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Brize said:


> I don't know who the chap in the picture is, but that looks scruffy to me.


Sometimes the goal might be that of looking just a little "scruffy" although that isn't the word I would have used. My experience has been that more often than not women find that appealing, and I suppose that I'm guilty of doing what I think pleases women more often than doing what pleases other men.

I'll never forget that night back in my younger days when I wore a suit and tie to work every day in order to look professional. I was at a local watering hole after work in my suit and tie trying to chat up an attractive woman dressed to the nines in business attire. Unfortunately I lost out to a guy in jeans and cowboy boots. :icon_smile_big:

My point is that there is a time and place for everything. There are many casual situations out there where a neck tie is simply too stuffy looking, too business like. At the same time you want to look nice. The right suit minus the tie and with the right accessories can be perfect.

And surprisingly, French cuff can work here also. There is something about mixing casual and more formal clothing that can really be appealing to many. It's probably why so many people wear sport coats with jeans. It demonstrates just a little bit of attitude, or a mindset that you choose how you wear your clothes, not necessarily the way some rule book says.

Of course, that ignores the fact that just about everybody else does it too, but that's beside the point. :icon_smile_big:

Keep in mind that my comments above are in reference to social occasions, not your more formal business situations.



















Cruiser


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Although French cuffs aren't as popular in the U.S. as they are in other places, I don't think that most Americans are aware of this thing about not being appropriate for junior personnel. This appears to be nothing more than a position being taken by a small group of clothing hobbyists.
> 
> In the past I've seen French cuffs on bank tellers, car salesmen, real estate agents, a clerk at Macy's, and so on and so on; however, clearly since few and fewer men are wearing coats and ties these days it stands to reason that you would see more senior executives wearing French cuffs simply because you see more of them wearing coats and ties.
> 
> ...


A million percent this. Any notion that "junior personnel" should not wear cufflinks is, in my opinion, pure hogwash.


----------



## Brize (Jun 21, 2010)

I should clarify that I'm not advocating the wearing of a tie in situations where it would be inappropriate, and where the wearer would risk coming across as stuffy.

I imagine that most of the men on this forum who wear suits without ties have chosen their look carefully and deliberately in order to carry it off. What I'm talking about is men who have chosen to no longer wear a tie for business and have simply removed the tie from their standard business ensemble. This look is becoming very prevalent in the UK.

What irritates me is that these men think that they've got the 'smart' box checked for the purpose of meeting the expectations of their employers, clients and business associates simply because they've deigned to wear a suit. Whenever I go to business breakfast meetings, there are always men with their top two shirt buttons undone who look like they've just rolled out of a nightclub.

Each to their own, but I would do my best to avoid doing business with men who dress this way—as a businessman and a consumer.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Knots or barrels unless dressed up; this does not always mean a suit - I have worn a French Cuffed black pleat fronted evening shirt with silver cufflinks with my leather jeans and jacket when going to an upmarket bar (https://www.oran-mor.co.uk/index.php) on my bike. It's not like the shirt which was a present was ever going to get worn for black tie.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Although I subscribe to the adage "to each his own"-wearing french cuff shirts and cuff links take to much time as opposed to just buttoning the cuff, are inconvenient when you just want to roll up your sleeves and seem to scream out pretentiousness and affectation. Like I said though, to each his own.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

100% Opinion follows - Screw it. Wear the cufflinks when you feel like it. :cool2:

(This message brought you by the AAAC Dandy Society)


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Buffalo said:


> Although I subscribe to the adage "to each his own"-


 Your judgement screams "but I have let my subscription lapse".

Blair


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it's totally mad that anybody would mind that much about this. If the shirt I happen to want to wear at a particular time requires cuff links, I wear them. Y'know, to keep the sleeves closed, because that's what they're for. Whoever said cufflinks are _'not for junior personnel'_ (I don't want to go back and read it again because I might be physically sick) is a crashing snob who perhaps takes shirt cuffs a little too seriously. Of course there will be times when you think that wearing a french cuff shirt may not be appropriate or convenient to your needs, but that decision, I think, should be up to you - if anybody has an attack of apoplexy thinking _"what does he think he's doing wearing CUFFLINKS at such a time??"_ then all the better.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm the real minority here: I don't wear french cuffs. Of the dozen of dress shirts in my closet not one is double cuffed. I did have the tailors sew extra button holes on one of my white shirts so as to wear it as a convertible cuff, but I really don't like fumbling with cuff links - too affected for my tastes.

That said, I think they look great and best with a jacket and tie.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Orsini said:


> FC only with suit. Not for junior personnel...


You must be a fun boss.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

In the early 1990's there was a popular saying; "Be like Mike." Of course every kid wanted to be like Mike, as did more than a few adults. For what it's worth, these days Mike has no problem at all incorporating French cuffs into his less formal wardrobe, regardless of whether it's with a sport coat and tie or uber casual.



















Cruiser


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

Brize said:


> Just out of interest, I'm curious as to what sort of environment would require a suit but not be formal enough for a tie.


I would probably say a company or business that once had a strict dress code but has opted for business casual.


----------



## ibguy (Aug 15, 2010)

Most of the time I wear simple knots. I've always found most of the cufflinks I've seen somewhat bulky. There are however a few I'd like to buy, e.g. the onyx and the tubular ones (https://www.crombie.co.uk/accessories/cuff-links/cuff-links.html?limit=all)


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

From the Wikipedia article on cuffs: "[Link cuffs] are most commonly fastened in either the "kissing" style, where the insides of both sides are pressed together, *or very unusually with the outer face touching the inner face, as with a button cuff (though this is unorthodox).*"

I'm intrigued by the concept but wonder how many people actually wear French cuffs that way. I mean, "very unusually" could in fact be "only out of ignorance." I haven't seen it. I assume one would have to use knot fasteners.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Grayson said:


> 100% Opinion follows - Screw it. Wear the cufflinks when you feel like it. :cool2:
> 
> (This message brought you by the AAAC Dandy Society)


Rock on!


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I love cufflinks! Aside from watches and a class ring, they are the only form of mainstream "man jewelry" I get to wear and display.

That said, I don't like wearing them without a jacket because I tend to want to roll up my sleeves a lot and then I'd have to take the links out. Don't want to lose one... Plus I personally think it looks weird. A little too formal in an otherwise unformal look. I don't like wearing ties without a jacket either, just so you can gauge my personal tastes.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

The "intent" of cufflinks is _functional_. To keep the cuffs together. The intent is no longer necessary (like studs on a tux) since we have better technology. Therefore we have converted it to plumage.

Plumage can range from subtle to overbearing.

As is often stated in the black tie threads keep it subtle so as not to over-shine the ladies. A little dab will do do you.

If you're going to wear French cuffs without a suit, I'd suggest simple links. You don't need to draw a whole lot of a attention to them.

As for the entire FC on senior personnel only... I've know 50-60 year old senior managers who never invest in their wardrobes beyond a decent pair of shoes. It's becoming less and less of a factor when you are spending more and more time in khakis and a polo.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> From the Wikipedia article on cuffs: "[Link cuffs] are most commonly fastened in either the "kissing" style, where the insides of both sides are pressed together, *or very unusually with the outer face touching the inner face, as with a button cuff (though this is unorthodox).*"
> 
> I'm intrigued by the concept but wonder how many people actually wear French cuffs that way. I mean, "very unusually" could in fact be "only out of ignorance." I haven't seen it. I assume one would have to use knot fasteners.


I've seen it, usually on younger guys who either don't know better or are worried that the conventional way will be too conspicuous.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

I've not done the overlapping cuffs thing, but I've seen people do it.

It makes sense to me, if you're not wearing a suit. Keeps your cuffs from dragging on desks and stuff and comes across as a little less pretentious. Sometimes you want to wear a dress shirt with no jacket. And sometimes the dress shirt you want to wear has French cuffs.

As for the "only senior people wear French cuffs" bit... I sort of agree with that in part. It's not really a class or age thing. It's more that French cuffs are considered dressier, and when you are young it doesn't pay to be too dressy. Similar to the way it might not be wise to wear an obviously expensive suit. It's not that it isn't appropriate, but people get ideas about you, rightly or wrongly.

And to be blunt, we all know there are some young dudes out there who think everything flashy and expensive is good. So they wear the expensive flashy cufflinks with the expensive flashy suit with the gigantic diver watch. It's expensive, but not very business-y. Unfortunately, other younger people who do dress appropriately get caught in the stereotype. 

I wouldn't say it is something younger people should avoid but I do think they need to be more careful.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

j-p s, I can only say that I've made a practice of wearing only french cuffs with suits (i.e., if I'm wearing a suit, I'm wearing 'cuffs) since I was a baby lawyer. I will occassionally change that for things like a jury trial, but otherwise I do it every suit-ed day, which is most of them.

I think the flashiness concern is more about _how _they are done. If they are worn with a loud, flashy tie, and you habitually shoot your cuffs, and they are over a giant honking watch, then they will be percieved as flashy. If your dress is otherwise tasteful, then they will be seen as tasteful, too. The main thing is not to let them wear you... you must be comfortable with them. Many young men are not, so they fidget with them and call attention to them. The remedy, though, is to start _younger_, not older.

As with all things, context also matters. If you are in a profession and/or office where at least 5-10% of the men wear them fairly regularly, then they won't be an issue. If you're always the only guy in the room wearing them, you've got to be prepared to carry the flag alone.


----------



## lbv2k (Feb 16, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> j-p s, I can only say that I've made a practice of wearing only french cuffs with suits (i.e., if I'm wearing a suit, I'm wearing 'cuffs) since I was a baby lawyer


That is why we all affectionately call you *Cuff*Daddy


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

May I add this? I don't think it's a good idea to wear "gag" cufflinks--"hot" and "cold" taps, martini glasses, miniature cigars, and the like--to work. If you're going to do it, do it right. Unless you own the joint, then you can do anything you want!

Good luck,
Don


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are fortunate enough to have a nice collection of collectible grade cuff links, why not wear them as often as seems reasonable and show them off...with or without the suit?


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Tennis raquets, anyone?*

Or golf clubs, or dice, or playing cards, or boats, or hounds, or aliens (!) . . .

There are a lot of crazy, informal cufflinks out there that I would never wear with a suit (or ever, in most cases). I regularly wear cufflinks with a blazer, more rarely with a sport coat. The most important thing for me is whether the shirt is right for the outfit. Then, if it happens to be one with French cuffs, the cufflink decision follows. I have some silk knots but really haven't felt like wearing them. They just seem half-fast - pun intended.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I personally don't like double cuffs and have eliminated them from my wardrobe with the exception, of course, of evening dress shirts.


----------

